# Hilfe mein usb schaltet ab :(



## iiiiiii (8. Oktober 2003)

hallo. 

ich hab n riesiges problem was mich echt nerven kostet.

und zwar gehts um meinen usb anschluss an meinem laptop, der schaltet sich irgendwie immer nach 10 minuten oder so von alleine ab, oder bleibt hängen (keine ahnung) . wenn ich meine webcam anstecke bleibt nach 10 minuten das bild stehen oder wenn ich ne maus anschliesse reagiert diese nach den 10 minuten auch nicht mehr.

kann mir jemand helfen? woran könnte das liegen? ist das vielleicht irgendein stromsparmodus den man vielleicht irgendwie ausschalten kann?

bitte helft mir!


----------



## Caliterra (8. Oktober 2003)

schau doch mal unter den Gerateeigenschaften/USB root oder so nach.

dort befinden sich auch Energieoptionen.


----------



## iiiiiii (8. Oktober 2003)

hm...

ich hab nachgekuckt . ich weiss nich obs an meinem betriebssystem liegt oder so, aber ich kann bei geräteeinstellungen / usb nur einstellen ob das gerät in diesem hardware profil aktiviert oder deaktiviert sein soll, und ich kann den treiber aktualisieren..... mehr kann man da nicht umstellen *grml*
aber trotzdem danke.




(°oOich werd noch verrückt )


----------



## Caliterra (8. Oktober 2003)

Na was hast Du eigentlich für ein BS


----------



## Caliterra (8. Oktober 2003)

Beispiel bei XP


----------



## iiiiiii (8. Oktober 2003)

boahhhh bin ich neidisch auf diesen screenshot 

ich hab windows 98 und da hab ich nur die treiber und die allgemein option. ich seh bei xp gibts ja 2 optionen mehr  jetzt hab ich echt n problem.

naja, vielen dank für die mühe


----------

